# Mini toe clamps



## melsdad (Jul 5, 2014)

I'm working on a mini pallet system as seen on the OX Tool YouTube channel. I finished the clamps today.  Next Will be the pallet.


----------



## samthedog (Jul 5, 2014)

This is on my list of things to do. Good workmanship and I can't wait to see the whole thing finished.

Paul.


----------



## hvontres (Jul 5, 2014)

Looking nice. You will really like havint a mini pallet once you are done  It's amazing how you can live without a tool for a while,but once you have it, you wonder how you ever did without it.

One thing I learned when I did mine: If you have a 2" thick plate, you might want to consider putting 1/4" (or M6) threads on one side and #10 (or M5) threads on the other. Drilling a #10 pilot hole 2" deep is a real pain. By putting a larger size in the other side, you only need to drill 1" deep which is not too bad.


----------



## Don B (Jul 5, 2014)

melsdad said:


> I'm working on a mini pallet system as seen on the OX Tool YouTube channel. I finished the clamps today.  Next Will be the pallet.



Very nice work, they look to nice to scratch up using as clamps...!)


----------



## melsdad (Jul 5, 2014)

The plate will be 6" x8"x1" thick. The holes wil be 10-32 on a 1" staggered hole pattern. 
K


----------



## drs23 (Jul 5, 2014)

*Brian,

That's very nice work! I, for another, can't wait to see the completed project. Thanks for sharing.*


----------



## melsdad (Jul 6, 2014)

Finished the pallet.  All 59 10-32 tapped holes. Now I need a trip to Gander Mountain to get a plano tackle box to store all the s.h.c.s and washers that go along with it.


----------



## Marco Bernardini (Jul 6, 2014)

melsdad said:


> Finished the pallet.  All 59 10-32 tapped holes. Now I need a trip to Gander Mountain to get a plano tackle box to store all the s.h.c.s and washers that go along with it.



With such a nice pallet now you can mill a tackle box by yourself :biggrin:
Don't forget caps for the holes you don't use, so they don't become a trash bin for chips, swarf, dog hair, etc.


----------



## Andre (Jul 6, 2014)

Nice work, your clamps are a lot nicer than mine.  I suggest you chamfer the edges of yours with a countersink in the mill, I did on mine and it makes it a bit more comfy to handle. Not a big deal if you don't though.


----------



## melsdad (Jul 6, 2014)

Marco Bernardini said:


> With such a nice pallet now you can mill a tackle box by yourself
> Don't forget caps for the holes you don't use, so they don't become a trash bin for chips, swarf, dog hair, etc.


Thanks Marco. The holes are drilled and tapped all the way through the pallet so I can just blow them out.  I may put set screws in the holes. But that might be a pain after while.


----------



## melsdad (Jul 6, 2014)

Andre said:


> Nice work, your clamps are a lot nicer than mine.  I suggest you chamfer the edges of yours with a countersink in the mill, I did on mine and it makes it a bit more comfy to handle. Not a big deal if you don't though.


Thanks Andre. All the edges of the clamps have about a .010 to .015 chamfer all around.
I still may black oxide the clamps.  But I will use them for a while how they are.


----------



## Andre (Jul 7, 2014)

melsdad said:


> Thanks Andre. All the edges of the clamps have about a .010 to .015 chamfer all around.
> I still may black oxide the clamps.  But I will use them for a while how they are.


 
Oh, sorry. I meant chamfer the plate not the clamps. 

I'd recommend making some aluminum ones, because there are some occasions where you need to mill through them, and you want some sacrificial ones and keep your steel ones nice.


----------

